# Water temp control in DWC. . .?



## aaonehundred (Jan 1, 2009)

I want to know how to control the temp of the water in a dwc??I don't have a temp meter right now(should be arriving in mail soon) and water is getting warm(is this bad)?.. . I don't know what to do? also what is the recommended temp?? thanks


----------



## BUDISGUD (Jan 1, 2009)

recommended temp is 18c/24c,above or below isnt very beneficial at all


----------



## aaonehundred (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks BUD. .


----------

